# Froststoff am schnellsten farmen?



## Shwerkorin (9. März 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich hasse es wie die Hölle stupide egal was zu farmen, aber in diesem Fall muss ich diese an Sinnlosigkeit nicht zu überbietende Aktion wohl einmalig durchziehen. Mein Schneider klebt bei lvl 410 und ich ersticke demnächst in Glutseide, aber ohne weiteren Froststoff gehts einfach nicht auf 450. Die momentanen Preise im AH (Malorne) sind völlig abgedreht hoch und eben so hoch, dass ich diese Preise noch mehr hasse als das Farmen )

Wenn ich diesen Schwachsinn schon machen muss um weiter zu kommen ist die Frage, was in Eiskrone ich in Massen umkloppen muss, um so schnell als möglich an so viel Froststoff wie möglich zu kommen?

THX


----------



## Saalia (9. März 2011)

zuerst einmal die gute Nachricht, du brauchst nur bis 425 den Froststoff, danach kannste Glutseidenballen weiterskillen 

Farmen geht am schnellsten in Dungeons. Ich hatte das Problem vor kurzem auch. Schnellste Variante: Die Gilde fragen 

mein notfallszenario falls das nichts wird war Turm Uthgarde. Da ich nicht weiss was du für eine Klasse bist, sage ich dir wie ich es gemacht hätte: Ich hätte meine Freundin mitgenommen mit Ihrem paladin, sie hätte die mobs getankt und ich mitm mage umgeboxt. So biste fix und ohne stress durch die ini. Der anreiz von jemandem dir zu helfen wäre vllt das Mount, welches im Hero dropt.

sollte schnellste möglichkeit sein ein paar stacks zu farmen, zumal die die Nonhero variante so oft gehen kannst wie du möchtest


----------



## Byte768 (9. März 2011)

Die Preise sind deshalb hoch, weil sich kaum wer die Mühe machen will, "Massen" zu farmen. Alle Methoden sind aufwendig, da der Froststoff gleich wieder in Ballen umgewandelt wird, die ein Großteil davon verschlingen. Bei 8-10 Ballen pro Item muss man schon satte 40-50 Stoffe einplanen.
Dungeons würde ich nicht mal empfehlen, da Elite Gegner länger leben und daher den Zeitaufwand in die Höhe treiben. In Eiskrone gibts einige Plätze, mit humanoiden Gegnern in großer Anzahl, dort kann man sich prima durchbomben, Spaß wird auch das nicht machen.
Bessere Lösung: Gold erspielen, Stoff kaufen.


----------



## Gazeran (9. März 2011)

Elite gegner bringen aber mehr stoff.
Und falls er nen DK spielt kann er ja auf Tank speccen und mit herzstoß alles umkloppen (ich komme auf 15k dps beim trash )
Bei nem stoffie sieht das eher anders aus.


----------



## Byte768 (9. März 2011)

Nur gleichen diese begrenzten Elite keine Masse aus.
In der offenen Welt kannst du 20-40 Gegner auf einmal plätten, während der Dungeon schnell zu Ende ist und häufig noch die Bosse im Weg stehen. Außerdem gibts ohnehin eine Lootgrenze, irgendwas mit 4 oder 7 Stoffen könnte es mal gewesen sein, ist schon lang her und zu unwichtig. 
... Vom farmen würde ich ohnehin abraten, Glutseide lässt sich noch gut zu Geld machen und damit kann man die anderen Sachen dann auch kaufen ohne in einem Lowlvl Gebiet farmen zu müssen. Am besten auch im Chat fragen, nicht jeder stellt die Reserven ins AH. Das Farmproblem betrifft auch andere Berufe, low Elementare und frühere Kräuter farmen viele kaum noch.


----------



## MoonFrost (16. März 2011)

Also burg und turm hc und nhc sind definitiv besser als outdoor mops farmen. Schön das man outdoor 100mops zusammpullen kann und es überlebt. Aber nen mir einen ort wo so viele humanoide rumeiern^^. In turm kann man auch gut gruppen zusammenpullen genau so wie in burg und so ziehmlich jeder droppt da gut stoff.


----------



## Byte768 (17. März 2011)

Da die Mobmassen begrenzt sind, ist auch der Stoff begrenzt. Im Prinzip ist beides völlige Zeitverschwendung, da man besser fährt, "Gold" zu farmen und damit das Zeug einfach aufkauft.
Und in der nördlichen Eiskrone gibts fast nur Humanoide, daran wird es nicht scheitern.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. März 2011)

Grüße aus Malorne nach Malorne^^

Schöne Orte sind die Burschen am Argentumturnier bzw. westlich davon sowie die fritierten Helden.

Ca. 10k TP und mit Dots sehr schnell tot


----------



## Shwerkorin (18. März 2011)

Hab mir ne halbe Stunde farmen angetan, aber mit 2 Stacks bekomme ich ja gerade mal 2-3 items gemacht. Das dauert eeeewig. Bin mittlerweile bei Skill 502 und habe die Froststoffphase mit 1500g hinter mich gebracht. Hab mich stille vor mich hingefreut, bis mir klar wurde, dass mein VZ skill ja auch noch hoch muss. Der hinkt mit aktuell 392 deftig hinterher und zum Mats machen müsste ich jetzt wieder Froststoff kaufen..... Derzeit kaufe ich den billigsten Mist aus dem AH raus, den andere zum skillen hergestellt haben und billig raushauen. Kommt mich wesentlich billiger als selbst mit Froststoff herstellen. Nur ist das demnächst auch vorbei. Ich tippe darauf, dass ich in 10 Skillpunkten auch aus dem AH nichts mehr billig bekomme, die Preise ziehen bei den items dann kräftigst an. Weiß jemand mit welchem VZ-Skill man 308er, 316er und 333er items entzaubern kann?


----------



## ego1899 (20. März 2011)

Also ich hab mir erst das epische Fliegen geholt und musste dann auch Froststoff für den besseren Teppich farmen. Bin irgendwie gar nich auf die Idee gekommen das in der Ini zu machen ^^

Hab meine 120 Froststoff so in 20 Minuten gehabt.

Im Kristallsangwalt östlich und unweit von Dalaran gibts die Trostlosen Wälder. Da is ne kleine Ruine um die ca 10 Mobs rumstehen (Unbändige Seher). Die spawnen unheimlich schnell wieder, sodass du im Prinzip nur im Kreis läufst und einen nach dem anderem killst. Die droppen zu über 30% 1-4 Froststoff. Klingt jetzt nich nach wirklich viel Stoff, sondern viel Arbeit, aber hab echt nich lang gebraucht. Werd das jetzt öfter machen um teuer Froststoff ins AH zu stellen xD


----------



## Saalia (21. März 2011)

also ich war gestern Gundrak mit meiner freundin, sie pala ich mage. ini war binnen 10 min gegessen und hatte 3 Stacks froststoff ... 

zum vz problem, die mats kann man dort genauso farmen weil echt viel grünes zeug dropt, wenn der partner immer passed gehts ratz fatz


----------



## Shwerkorin (21. März 2011)

Das mit der Ini habe ich gesern auch eher zufällig gemacht. Meiner Eule hat noch die Alchemistenspezialisierung gefehlt und dann bin ich alleine durch Botanika (Erfolg hat auch noch gefehlt). Dauer 25min, Ergebnis 2,5 Stacks Froststoff. Definitiv zu wenig, aber ich habs jetzt. Bin dann testweise mit dem Pala noch in Burg Utgarde, um Entzaubermaterial zu bekommen, aber das ist dann wieder zu zeitaufwändig mit zu wenig Ergebnis in den Taschen. Ergo ich teste mal Gundrak.
Ich hab einfach nochmal 5000g investiert und den VZ-Skill auf 445 hochgebracht. Damit ist mein Bänker jetzt zwar am heulen, aber ich bin um den beschissenen Froststoff final herum geeiert.


----------



## Potpotom (28. März 2011)

In Eiskrone ist doch dieser eine Platz wo jede Menge Humanoide trainieren (nordwestlich)... pullen, umkloppen und looten. Respawn ist relativ flott.


----------



## MaexxDesign (22. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> In Eiskrone ist doch dieser eine Platz wo jede Menge Humanoide trainieren (nordwestlich)... pullen, umkloppen und looten. Respawn ist relativ flott.


Loot wurde mit 4.06 rausgepatcht.


----------



## Tidra-on (17. September 2011)

Im südwestlichen Teil von EK gibts dieses Gebiet mit den versklavten Mobs (leicht zu erkennen an den Ketten um sie herum). Dort hat man massig Mobgruppen die aus 6-8 Versklavten und einem Aufseher bestehen. Zusammenziehen und Bomben als 85 er lächerlich. Die Droprate ist gerade als Schneider mit der Passivfertigkeit in NE mehr als gut.


----------



## BigDaddyDeluxe (16. April 2012)

Hier eine Anleitung, wie man am Schnellsten und Besten Froststoff farmen kann.


----------



## roroB4 (17. April 2012)

Hello...

Ich halte mich meistens an die Angaben bei Farm dich reich... http://www.farm-dich-reich.de/ .... 

geht eig. immer schnell was zu Farmen an den Routen


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. Juni 2012)

Shwerkorin schrieb:


> alleine durch Botanika ... Ergebnis 2,5 Stacks Froststoff.


kann mal einer bestätigen, daß man wirklich Froststoff in "Die Botanika" bekommt? ist doch ne BC-Ini und keine WotLK 
weil meine Priesterin braucht auch noch viel FS und dann würde ich da mal eben mit meinem DK rein 




BigDaddyDeluxe schrieb:


> Hier eine Anleitung, wie man am Schnellsten und Besten Froststoff farmen kann.


das verlinkte Video gibt´s nicht mehr


----------



## tirisfalforever (27. August 2012)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> kann mal einer bestätigen, daß man wirklich Froststoff in "Die Botanika" bekommt? ist doch ne BC-Ini und keine WotLK
> weil meine Priesterin braucht auch noch viel FS und dann würde ich da mal eben mit meinem DK rein
> 
> 
> ...





botanika ist bc, also netherstoff, froststoff gibts ausschließlich in nordend und der beste spot, um froststoff zu farmen ist in eiskrone, links vom schattengewölbe (im norden von eiskrone), über den berg fliegen, die stelle heißt "wilde klippe", die coords sind 37/21. Diese mjordin-krieger, die dort rumstehen, klatscht man als 85er im vorübergehen um und sie respawnen ununterbrochen, also keine wartezeit, froststoff dropt praktisch bei fast jedem, sodass ich in ca. 1 stunde ca. 500 froststoff zusammen hatte. Gibt keinen besseren farmspot in ganz nordend, schnell, einfach und ergiebig.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (28. August 2012)

mit Botanika sah ich ja genauso, dadurch daß jmd anders hier geschriebn hat... naja

mit Eiskrone habe ich gerade mal gemacht, in 1 Std. aber nur 181 Stück, obwohl mit meinem 81er Schneider dort (also auch die Fähigkeit mehr Froststoff zu farmen)
dafür aber viel Gold und Items zum dissen also viele Taschen wieder in der Pipeline


----------



## Ikkaku89 (7. Dezember 2012)

Also an alle, die sich es net leisten können oder wollen, Froststoff im AH zu kaufen( auf Garrosh kostet der stack schonmal 120g). Ich war grad in Eiskrone farmen. Dazu geht ihr auf das große Schlachtfeld "der Großbrand" (so mitte, westlich bei 46.50 Koords). Dort findet ihr immer so Gruppen mit "Konvertierter Held". Die sind immer zu 5. oder 7. und wenn ihr die besiegt bekommt ihr(sofern ihr das Stoffe plündern Extra habt)so zwischen 2 und 7 Froststoff. Ab und zu sind es auch mal 11 Froststoff. also ihr bekommt da genügend Froststoff in kürzester Zeit ^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (29. Januar 2013)

Mein lieblings Farmspot für Froststoff war immer in Eiskrone auf den Inseln des "Hafen des Ansturms", nahe zur Grenze zum Sholazarbecken. 

Dort ist so ne art Kathedrale, wenn man einmal dort rum farmt und dort hinter noch 3 Gruppen am Wasser macht + die Höhle mit damals 6 oder 7 Gruppen mit 2-3 Lvl 80 Elitemops kommt schon ne Menge Froststoff zusammen. Plus anderen Loot lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach am besten hier. Die Gruppen in der Ebene mit den 7-8 Soldaten und dem einen großen Mop werfen bei weitem nicht so viel Stoffe ab, wie die Mops auf der/den Insel/n. 

Kleine Anekdote zu ner Farmsession dort: Ich sah im Ah nen nettes Lila Item (irgend ne Caster-Intglocke), hatte auf dem Char aber nicht genug Gold um sie zu kaufen... loggte auf meinen Bankchar um und schickte mir Gold.... zum Ah gerannt und wollt das Item kaufen... WECH! Ich mich geärgert und ab zum farmen geflogen. Dort angekommen fing ich meine gewohnte Runde an und staunte nicht schlecht, als nach dem ersten Respawn besagtes Item bei nem Mop droppte.

Naja das wars halt mit WoW.. irgendwann schau ich eventuell noch mal rein und wünsche Euch allen ersteinmal viel Spass.


Ford


----------

